# Latest FreeBSD for RPi2



## balanga (Oct 12, 2017)

Which is the latest version of FreeBSD for RPi2 and where do I found out about any developments?

I've found these two versions and wondered if I can expect a RELEASE version sometime....

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/s...STABLE-arm-armv6-RPI2-20171005-r324300.img.xz

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/s...URRENT-arm-armv6-RPI2-20170925-r323985.img.xz

Any discussion about FreeBSD on the Raspberry Pi Forum seems to have stopped.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 12, 2017)

There are RELEASE versions of the RPI2 images. You can pick one from https://www.freebsd.org/where.html


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2017)

balanga said:


> I've found these two versions and wondered if I can expect a RELEASE version sometime....


Releases may appear but are not to be expected. ARM is still a Tier 2 platform so it doesn't have to follow the release schedules. Not yet at least. 



> 32-bit ARM is officially a Tier 2 architecture, as the FreeBSD project does not provide official releases or pre-built packages for this platform due to it primarily targeting the embedded arena. However, FreeBSD/ARM is being actively developed and maintained, is well supported, and provides an excellent framework for building ARM-based systems. FreeBSD/arm supports ARMv4 and ARMv5 processors. FreeBSD/armv6 supports ARMv6 and ARMv7 processors, including SMP on the latter.
> 
> Initial support for 64-bit ARM is complete. 64-bit ARM platforms follow a set of standard conventions, and a single FreeBSD build will work on hardware from multiple vendors. As a result, FreeBSD will provide official releases for FreeBSD/arm64 and packages will be available. FreeBSD/arm64 is on the path to becoming a Tier 1 architecture.


https://www.freebsd.org/platforms/arm.html


----------



## obsigna (Oct 12, 2017)

You only need to browse into the releases directory on the ftp server which you gave a link to -- see:
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/r....1/FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE-arm-armv6-RPI2.img.xz






PS: ARM developments are discussed on the quite active freebsd-arm mailing list.


----------



## balanga (Oct 13, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> There are RELEASE versions of the RPI2 images. You can pick one from https://www.freebsd.org/where.html



Thanks, I didn't realise it was available there....  It isn't mentioned on the RASPBSD website. 

I have 11.1-RELEASE installed now, although I'm not really sure of the best place to check for RPi info.... The WIKI seems sparse and I don't know how accurate it is and it only mentions snapshots not releases.


----------

